# Funny pictures thread



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek 
That's scary! I really hope I never see this in real!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

edited still:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not really funny, but cool There is a Cookie Cup. You drink the coffee and then you eat the cup! !!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


This is so true.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


Clever.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*We cant stop here*


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Fairydust said:


>


This is so cute! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Shame on that baby. :no


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kush5150 (Aug 20, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


:spit:haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No Wonder i'm still messed up in the head


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


Ah, I love this.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I love Savage Chickens.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Headache time


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


you would think bernie ecclestone could afford a car with wipers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr THE Z KEY TURNED INTO A Y SPIDER ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


 It took me some time to figure that one out.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone else ever think this?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


:lol


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Remember car bras? This is the next big thing*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Warning labels are getting better*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Janet, give a rest why don't you


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I made a thread on this picture wondering if anyone else will see the small blunder in this game I like to play.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bottom right?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't get that h2o cat pic... i feel so stupid but could someone explain me the idea of that pic??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide is Hydrogen 2 oxygen 2 water is H20 

"I'll have some H2O Too(2)" Not a good idea to drink it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is Hydrogen 2 oxygen 2 water is H20
> 
> "I'll have some H2O Too(2)"


Oh. I understood the_ H2O Too_ thing, but I didn't know H2O2 was Hydrogen Peroxide.

Huh, you learn new things everyday I guess.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> *Warning labels are getting better*


:clap :boogie :haha


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*I'am impressed.*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!!!
You may have to increase your screen size to read this:










Opps, she's caught not doing her job!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This site in on is just downright Hilarious!
http://www.humorhound.com


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Always remember, don't piss off your wife:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Spongebob at Burger King :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty much, yeah...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG!!:


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^He has an audio demon... :shock Well damn that's to bad his only option is to commit seppuku. It's so sad he was so young and had so much to live for damn audio demons. :no

That's what happens when WMG posses your cd player.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## donnyB (Sep 26, 2012)

Lmao.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya pretty much the only way to get the police to do jack ****.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## SA Salesman (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.quickmeme.com/Socially-Awkward-Penguin/popular/1/

SA penguin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Meg.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh SA penguin how alike we are. :mushy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cant link picture directly but this map seems... hilariously off

http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-201208-201208-map


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Cant link picture directly but this map seems... hilariously off
> 
> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-201208-201208-map


:wtf That doesn't look accurate at all. lol


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I can relate to this lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FlowerChild13 said:


> I can relate to this lol.


So can I :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> I can relate to this lol.


Awwww :3


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

donnyB said:


> Lmao.


:spit


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*.*


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

cuss word in the url gimme a break...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

feels said:


>


He is no cop.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


This gives my anus nightmares.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

falling down said:


> This gives my anus nightmares.


lmao


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

^lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

18andLife said:


>


those really made me laugh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


What? I don't get it. Is there something funny to see in the cracks or something?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> What? I don't get it. Is there something funny to see in the cracks or something?


Looks like 2 peen tips touching each other


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

falling down said:


> Looks like 2 peen tips touching each other.


Oh God...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Oh God...


 Control your orgasm.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the picute thread..its amazing how many people on here also go on reddit


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Looks like 2 peen tips touching each other with an explosion of jiz.


lol! =o


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:lol :clap


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Really??


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fairydust said:


>


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


:boogie I think I would probably Jizz and then crash my car if I saw this pass me on the road!

Or I would put the cruise control on and climb onto my roof and jump onto the truck and hide in the Tardis so I can meet the doctor!

"RESISTANCE IS USELESS!!!" :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I just discovered the source of Nokia phones.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Moose In A Pickup. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monotony said:


> I think I just discovered the source of Nokia phones.


Nagasaki was not hit by the 2011 tsunami. Nagasaki and Sendai are on opposite sides of Japan.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Deleted. Leaving politics out of the thread.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Nagasaki was not hit by the 2011 tsunami. Nagasaki and Sendai are on opposite sides of Japan.


I usually don't use this meme but


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I usually don't use this meme but


I don't get it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't get it.


You tried to analyze a joke, that's like watching a sci-fi movie and telling everyone "That would never happen in real life, he would just die."


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

KelsKels said:


>


Is this.. Robert Pattinson??


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I think I just discovered the source of Nokia phones.


The arch doesn't have to bear any load. It's purely decorative. So when a disaster strikes, it doesn't fall down.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Meet:


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


 :clap How in the hell did they even get out of the car?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fair Lady said:


>


Haha, oh my. xD


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


:sus how the hell did they manage that.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I love this! :clap


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Well your screwed in that case. :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well your screwed in that case. :lol


Yeah it's like the "fighting a girl if you're a boy" case. If you win, "What the hell is wrong with you? you just beat up a girl!" and if you lose "Haha, you got beaten up by a girl!"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah it's like the "fighting a girl if you're a boy" case. If you win, "What the hell is wrong with you? you just beat up a girl!" and if you lose "Haha, you got beaten up by a girl!"


Well in that case you can just defend your self. In this one your racist no matter what you do. :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL!

http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-504784_162-10014101.html?tag=page


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-504784_162-10014101.html?tag=page


Haha too bad they don't show what is that scary thing they see


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Awww, that's actually kind of sad. :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Secretaz said:


> Haha too bad they don't show what is that scary thing they see


Yeah, I wish they said, too. But I guess it would spoil the surprise for those going there.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

****Thread Advisory***
*

Posts have been removed for violating the board guidelines. * Let's keep things clean so that this thread can stay open. Thanks! *



> *Inappropriate Language*
> 
> Freedom of expression is encouraged, however the use of terms and language that are broadly acknowledged to be offensive will not be permitted.* Language describing illegal or sexual acts or anything else deemed inappropriate by the staff is also not allowed. *Posts containing such language will be locked, edited or deleted at the discretion of the moderators. *Using any method to avoid the swear filter will result in a warning or further action on subsequent offenses. This includes using asterisks (*) to block out the letters of a word that is obviously a swear word in the context of the sentence.*





> *Photos, Pictures and Avatars*
> 
> The posting of images containing graphic violence, pornography, or otherwise offensive or distressing material is not permitted. The posting of links to such images is not permitted. All photos, pictures or avatars involving a human being, male or female, must submit to the following guidelines. No nudity or see through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic photos will result in an immediate ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> ****Thread Advisory***
> *
> 
> Posts have been removed for violating the board guidelines. * Let's keep things clean so that this thread can stay open. Thanks! *


Yeah guys. Come one. Let's keep V6 of this alive!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


:sus

Shouldn't someone just send that poor girl to school? I find this rather unethical.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> :sus
> 
> Shouldn't someone just send that poor girl to school? I find this rather unethical.


Still smarter than the average product of the american public school system. :afr


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just for :**************


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

There seems to be a correlation between owning an iphone and not being able to spell or proof read.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

More cool than funny. WINTER IS COMING


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Ever wonder what plumbing designed by Google engineers looks like?*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Bambi...? D:


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> More cool than funny. WINTER IS COMING


 That's art, that's gotta be worth some money.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Some perfectly timed pics:


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

The Logic Of Most Parents These Days

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/the-logic-of-most-parents-these-days_1238.html


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

What Can I Say, I Like To Live Dangerously

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/what-can-i-say-i-like-to-live-dangerously_1240.html


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What? :wtf


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TheFather said:


>


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Secretaz said:


>


I remember that. It was at a Toronto Blue Jays game several years ago, I think. Front page of the newspaper. I don't remember how injured he was, but he got to keep the bat :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

fanatic203 said:


> I remember that. It was at a Toronto Blue Jays game several years ago, I think. Front page of the newspaper. I don't remember how injured he was, but he got to keep the bat :b


Nice for honey boo boo to show up.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Secretaz said:


>


 The fat girl at the bottom is like "Whatever".


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Secretaz said:


> Some perfectly timed pics:


Little girl in pink on left: "I'm Superman! Up! _Up _and *away*!"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hung over


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


>


Wow i'm glad my cat isn't that smart.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Wow i'm glad my cat isn't that smart.


When my cat wanted in, he used to take a running leap at the door and thump it as loud as he could. There was a screen on it, so then he started climbing like spiderman.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Lol, I love the looks on their faces. :teeth


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

People need to learn to:

1) Spell
2) Proof read
3) Use the damn lock screen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Faust said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but
> I think these are all fake, as in scripted. That's just my opinion though.
> Some _are_ funny but still...


I think that too. These, a lot of the Facebook, and Yahoo Answers are so obviously fake it's just not funny anymore.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Faust said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but
> I think these are all fake, as in scripted. That's just my opinion though.
> Some _are_ funny but still...


Of course a lot of them are fake. But never underestimate human stupidity.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Faust said:


> *I hate to burst your bubble but*
> I think these are all fake, as in scripted. That's just my opinion though.
> Some _are_ funny but still...


there would be blood and cheeks everywhere if you did


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> there would be blood and cheeks everywhere if you did


Ewww. ukeukeuke


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Ewww. ukeukeuke


And cellulite.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Lmao


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> And cellulite.


Haha. :um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. :um


butt meat?:idea


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


How embarrassing. :no


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Is He Blackinese?

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/is-he-blackinese_1260.html


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Sleeping Makes Everybody Look Cute

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/sleeping-makes-everybody-look-cute_1282.html


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hard core old school.*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Hollywood walk of fame?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


>


This dude's heart is going to explode one day from all the roids.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Llllmmmaaooooo^^^^^^


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


That's a good one


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Reminds me of:


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This just made me laugh out loud:


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


 :lol


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, That Was Unexpected

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/well-that-was-unexpected_1391.html


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


I recognize Chucky, but who's the other guy?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Luke688 said:


>


I so want this! :eek


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> I recognize Chucky, but who's the other guy?


Mort Goldman from Family Guy.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Starless Sneetch said:


> This just made me laugh out loud:


lmao :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Luke688 said:


>


:haha That cow's face!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Luke688 said:


>


I honestly think that was photoshoped. But it's still pretty funny.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can leave em wet and powerless too :teeth


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hiccups said:


>


This is not funny:no!Poor thing must be starving by now!Who took this photo!

Hhehehehe,just kidding.I payed that doggie a visit last night and gave him a big mac with extra cheese.Went into his owner's room,luckily for :bathim,he wasn't there,so i took plan B,and put poop in his bed!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a good halloween costume.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


Oh, what a mean friend. :no:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AnxiousB said:


> Well, That Was Unexpected
> 
> Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/well-that-was-unexpected_1391.html


Well ain't that a *****?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well ain't that a *****?


MONOTONY!!! :haha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Gangnam style in hurricane sandy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Gangnam style in hurricane sandy


:clap


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

do want...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> do want...


Oh that's cool... I want one of those now.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Gangnam style in hurricane sandy


The Koreans are invading


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I recognize Chucky, but who's the other guy?


That's Mort Goldman from Family Guy.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


Gotta love those puns, eh? :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

feels said:


>


Haha, dafuq?  It's so lame that it's funny.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, dafuq?  It's so lame that it's funny.


You call that lame? _This_ is lame. Welcome to the world of Dutch absurdism.

Edit: Hmmm, it doesn't seem to work. I guess Dutch absurdism is just beyond the capacities of normal individuals. Sadly...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Disney, You Got Some 'splainin' To Do!

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/disney-you-got-some-splainin-to-do_1592.html


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

feels said:


>


:haha Wow. That's the funniest thing I think I've ever seen.



AnxiousB said:


> Disney, You Got Some 'splainin' To Do!
> 
> Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/disney-you-got-some-splainin-to-do_1592.html


:um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


It's not. This person must've been dropped on their head as a baby.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


I love it. :clap


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


What the **** lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The Enemy Within said:


>


 For some reason... I find this sexy...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> Myth....busted


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


>


:um That almost makes me look tanned.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^LOL


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

arnie said:


>


So this is what Mods look like in South America....


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

18andLife said:


>


Ewww. D:


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Let Me Get Something Straight

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/let-me-get-something-straight_1838.html


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


Oh, what a shame. :no Just kidding. :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

thepigeon2222 said:


>


and who are they?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mods, I throw myself at your mercy:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> and who are they?


They're supposed to look like them as adults? :stu That's what I think. I don't know. lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> and who are they?


The top ones are The Planeteers and the bottom ones are the kids from The Magic School Bus. Two completely different shows yet with a similar looking cast.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fireisthecleanser said:


> the top ones are the planeteers and the bottom ones are the kids from the magic school bus. Two completely different shows yet with a similar looking cast.


oooooooooooh!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


What if that really did happen? I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> What if that really did happen? I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Oh no. :afr


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

thepigeon2222 said:


>


hahahhahahaha awesome.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The top ones are The Planeteers and the bottom ones are the kids from The Magic School Bus. Two completely different shows yet with a similar looking cast.


never seen the Planeteers, but that's just weird...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

thepigeon2222 said:


>


I know it's a little off topic posting a video in a Funny Pictures thread, but as someone who grew up watching Captain Planet i found this hilarious:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope this isn't too offensive.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


>


Awww, that really makes me want a cat right nao!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


It took me like 2 minutes to get that joke


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*Looks at SAS*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


Woah. :um


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This picture is so true


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> This picture is so true


Well, I DID notice King Kong BEFORE I read the statistics... But I thought it was bigfoot at first. Of course, I did notice her first.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Well, I DID notice King Kong BEFORE I read the statistics... But I thought it was bigfoot at first. Of course, I did notice her first.


I didnt notice King King until after I read it


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/it-doesn-t-mean-anything-honey_2159.html


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*We're pregnant.*










I have so many questions....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> *We're pregnant.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! Okay, I get the guys big stomach. But why is his chest bigger than hers?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> *We're pregnant.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going to have nightmares. :afr


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*Don't skip to the end. Trust me.*


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

typemismatch said:


>


It was funny from the start, but when I read the last 2 words I was rofl :clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Funny And Sad.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

pastels said:


>


How the hell are they moving so fast


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Awkto Awktavious said:


>


This took me a minute, but when I got it it was good. It's amazing the pictures people take of themselves nowadays.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

meeps said:


>


What is this creature? Looks so creepy.. :um :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> What is this creature? Looks so creepy.. :um :sus


It's a tiny bat.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It's a tiny bat.


Bats aren't that small... :sus And where is the eyes of this bat, i cant see them?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Bats aren't that small... :sus And where is the eyes of this bat, i cant see them?!


Bat's can be pretty small


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Bats aren't that small... :sus And where is the eyes of this bat, i cant see them?!


Ugh... it's a baby bat.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

(Only Batman fans will get this?)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Secretaz said:


> Bats aren't that small... :sus And where is the eyes of this bat, i cant see them?!


Most bats are tiny. About the size of a mouse This one has his eyes closed. They're not all like this one which is called a flying fox and is the largests species. (They eat fruits)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Most bats are tiny. About the size of a mouse This one has his eyes closed. They're not all like this one which is called a flying fox and is the largests species. (They eat fruits)


 It looks like it has snot coming from it's nose.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was eating a grape. I took the picture at the Columbus Zoo.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Most bats are tiny. About the size of a mouse This one has his eyes closed. They're not all like this one which is called a flying fox and is the largests species. (They eat fruits)


I thought all of them are the same size as cats... But do i see right and this bat has foam coming out od it's mouth? :eek it has rabies!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No he is just eating a grape. They would not have an animal with rabies at the zoo.


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chuck Norris jokes are old, but this picture made me lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Most bats are tiny. About the size of a mouse This one has his eyes closed. They're not all like this one which is called a flying fox and is the largests species. (They eat fruits)


Ai, chingon. I bet if that thing was coming at you and you smacked it with a crowbar, it wouldn't even slow it down.
----------------------------------------


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Chuck Norris jokes are old, but this picture made me lol


----------



## AnxiousB (Oct 20, 2012)

Taken From: http://www.hazlols.com/best-art-ever_2574.html


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Luke688 said:


>


God Bless You.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :rofl


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Did this really happen?? Awkward....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Luke688 said:


>


Is that a bunch of broken skateboards?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Is that a bunch of broken skateboards?


Yea pretty amazing huh?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Took me a while to notice this one but it made me laugh...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Luke688 said:


> Took me a while to notice this one but it made me laugh...


Ahahaha. That one took me awhile, too. XD


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


lmao! The Magic School Bus: Pregnant Edition. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ wtf :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Josh2323 said:


>


Oh no. :no I'd hate to see the day when that happens. lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

DiMera said:


>


:wtf I don't even know what's going on here. :um And that last GIF kind of creeped me out. xD


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

^ The magic of soap operas of course lol!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Luke688 said:


> Took me a while to notice this one but it made me laugh...


It took a while to me too... but :haha :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Luke688 said:


> Took me a while to notice this one but it made me laugh...


:lol



tbyrfan said:


> i'm going to have nightmares. :afr


Do you believe in "what goes around comes around"?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:rofl



>


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Doing it right:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^The AC Slater?


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

_*Oh, you are installing Google Chrome...*_ (I'm too lasy to edit picture)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Luke688 said:


>


Lol


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Free Hugs ballon pic is ver very... sad


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FRWL said:


> Free Hugs ballon pic is ver very... sad


I thought that third pic with the handicapped man was kind of sad. =/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


>


This made me literally lol...haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> This made me literally lol...haha


 Yea, I thought it was cute, too.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser would love this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Applies to me.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


>


First I laughed and then I felt bad for all the baby snowpeople


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Wait until they get old enough to play the real game!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> First I laughed and then I felt bad for all the baby snowpeople


I know.  It was funny at first and then, it was kind of sad.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> FireIsTheCleanser would love this.


:lol I did. I really did enjoy that 
----------------------------
This one made me laugh at first but then I felt so sorry and sad. I think it hits too close to home.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


Haha I love this word, I use it in my everyday vocab.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bullsfan said:


>


Why does he look happy in the second pic? :b


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=30018


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, that showed up big.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^^right click, open image in new tab. BAM!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Sometimes a Golden puppy is just a, uh, well, hmmm ...*


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Bawsome said:


> *******


:clap


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Cochina!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

galaxy1 said:


> lol


Ha ha ha, that is so true.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-4.jpg?w=500&h=666

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-5.jpg?w=500&h=666
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-6.jpg?w=500&h=666

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-8.jpg?w=500&h=666
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-9.jpg?w=500&h=942http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-23.jpg?w=500&h=665
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-25.jpg?w=500&h=375

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-26.jpg?w=500&h=666


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm very glad what I thought he was doing with that fan was what he was doing with that fan.



> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/*******-repairs-innovation-23.jpg?w=500&h=665


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ that gif is great.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


>


That's terrifying!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

wtfsam said:


> That's terrifying!


Yea I deleted it. It's not really funny.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can cows fly? Yes, but only up.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*The Perpetual Cat Loop*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*The awkward moment when your shadow is having more fun than you are*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Just add up all the numbers*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Well, this is disturbing.*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have fond memories of playing with rugs as a child.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

You and me both, Mr. Schrute.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

TabulaRasa815 said:


>


what the hell is this from!?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> what the hell is this from!?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ lol, i've seen some japanese ads with arnie in them which are pretty bonkers too. gotta try some of that coffee and test out my super powers.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


 I don't get it..








I feel sorry for his wallet though


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

pachirisu said:


>


BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAGHGHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!



Kascheritt said:


>


I i was hoping for a film, daymoit!! :lol



pachirisu said:


>


 BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't get it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's overcompensating for small genitalia by driving the biggest truck he can.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> He's overcompensating for small genitalia by driving the biggest truck he can.


 I dont really like it when people say that..
So basically anyone who spends time, effort and money to create/run an awesome vehicle has a deformed penis?
Bit of a harsh assumption IMO :/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I dont really like it when people say that..
> So basically anyone who spends time, effort and money to create/run an awesome vehicle has a deformed penis?
> Bit of a harsh assumption IMO :/


Not necessarily true that he is overcompensating but it's fun to think that he is. It's all very much a part of the psychobabble that psychiatrists have led us to believe. It is a perceived insight into the mind of another person.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Not necessarily true that he is overcompensating but* it's fun to think that he is*. It's all very much a part of the psychobabble that psychiatrists have led us to believe. It is a perceived insight into the mind of another person.


 Oh ok lol XD


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


That might just be the most amazing thing that i have ever seen.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

arnie said:


>


That is rich :clap


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

moroff said:


>


Superb!


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Reinah said:


>


lol. there's a bird that does that to my dads car. doesn't just look at itself though, it flies into it


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

This just made my day


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Never take _hand_ guns into the airport


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Men have feelings too..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

oubliette said:


>


I didn't know that was called the Oxford comma. I always use it though :yes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh Trevor


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Busted:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh Bear Grylls.. You f*cking legend!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bear is still my favourite :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is so easy to get,just open your eyes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Psycho-The-Rapist.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

^ lol :haha


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

...you Fins' have some 'splainin to do..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

^You're supposed to ask me permission to post Community related things.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ I laughed harder than I should have at that one. xD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> ^You're supposed to ask me permission to post Community related things.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ They would make a great team. :spit


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Bokk (May 10, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I liked this forum so much better before I saw this thread. I feel like I just lost 50 IQ points. And I can't afford that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


love Cyanide and Happiness


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> love Cyanide and Happiness


They're the best. 8)


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> They're the best. 8)


yup. I watched all of their videos on yt; they're having a new web series coming soon :boogie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I liked this forum so much better before I saw this thread. I feel like I just lost 50 IQ points. And I can't afford that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I must be the only person who has never lost my ****ing glasses, I've broken them but never lost them, because they are always on my face unless I'm sleeping then there on my desk.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I must be the only person who has never lost my ****ing glasses, I've broken them but never lost them, because they are always on my face unless I'm sleeping then there on my desk.


I'm only at -1 so I usually take off my glasses inside the house.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

(I want to know whats going on here)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I must be the only person who has never lost my ****ing glasses, I've broken them but never lost them, because they are always on my face unless I'm sleeping then there on my desk.


Ha, I've never lost mine, either. I don't really wear them much anyways. :b I do get paranoid about losing them when they're in my pocketbook in my case thingy sometimes when I'm going out somewhere.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Ha, I've never lost mine, either. I don't really wear them much anyways. :b I do get paranoid about losing them when they're in my pocketbook in my case thingy sometimes when I'm going out somewhere.


Woody getting a buzz and Buzz getting a woody.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


That makes me feel better about myself. :'>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Just saw this in my facebook feed:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


:lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I just posted this somewhere else on the forum, but its makes me lol enough to be re pasta'd


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't understand that pic. The guy is fat too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

^Of all the times I've played through Resi 3, I never noticed the Playboy magazine :lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't understand that pic. The guy is fat too.


 Yeah, that's what I thought. :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ryan Gosling won't eat his cereal


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't understand that pic. The guy is fat too.


I know which is why it's funny


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>




























Oh and water is %100 lethal it should be banned immediately.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh and water is %100 lethal it should be banned immediately.


Haha, water is the deadliest weapon of all. :spit


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

He's so excited about it. :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


The company shouldn't even have acess to the passwords. When they are kept in plaintext, a hacker could steal the entire list and then use the passwords to hack into other accounts the users might have. The right way is to Salt and Hash the passwords before putting them into the database.

http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2013/03/02/passwords-hashing-and-salt/


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kirsebaer said:


>


:eek Brix were [email protected]! :afr


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Josh2323 said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

*My wife is pregnant!*










(http://geniusmeme.com/485-my-wife-is-pregnant/)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :eek Brix were [email protected]! :afr


Scariest sh*t I've ever seen! :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Any idiot that parks in front a hydrant deserves this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Any idiot that parks in front a hydrant deserves this.


I would have broken the back windshield as well by "accident" and fed the hose through that just to cost them more.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


That had to be a bimmer no less :clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

laura024 said:


>


 Oh lawd! Tell me about it!! >.< :lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Check Your Lighting&#8230;*


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pfft should have stolen some ammunition as well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


That is brilliant! :eek I really need an app like this. It would save me from so much trouble...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> That is brilliant! :eek I really need an app like this. It would save me from so much trouble...


It would make a killing in profit


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

spider fall off my arm lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


:lol gets me every time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

^Borophyll, that competes for the best thing I've ever seen in my life! :lol :hs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

I love this thread ever.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Quail said:


> I love this thread ever.
> 
> View attachment 22537


This thread I like


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Quail said:


> I love this thread ever.
> 
> View attachment 22537


That's funny untill you think that something either ran them over or came along and bit their heads off.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Borophyll said:


>


:haha Glad I'm not a cleaner! :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Borophyll said:


>


I must say I would be highly tempted to try to piss in the urinal well simultaneously taking a dump... :ym :tiptoe


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> This thread I like


Yes.:boogie



Monotony said:


> That's funny untill you think that something either ran them over or came along and bit their heads off.


They are well. Already they were rescued.


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/d4caaceda540e2e5ae4b52dba890e6aa/tumblr_mlzzj44VpY1s40u17o1_500.jpg

http://bbsimg.ngfiles.com/1/24484000/ngbbs511670b6d40f2.jpg


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.viruscomix.com/things.html


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

The wind wanted Mr.dandy's hair just be an asymmetry.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Meanwhile at the Apple store...*


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Slow news days...





































































More: http://sarcasticsarcism.blogspot.com/2013/07/i-guess-these-must-have-been-slow-days.html​


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

Sleeping ravishingly cute babies.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Noll said:


>


Oh god, is that what you call guys that are into those things? Seems like half the guys on this forum believe all that crap. Where is it coming from?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Oh god, is that what you call guys that are into those things? Seems like half the guys on this forum believe all that crap. Where is it coming from?


huh, well, that's a fedora guy. they act similar to the ones you're describing i'm sure. so yeah, that's what you call them.. if they have a fedora. :b

you can read more about it here: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fedora-shaming


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


At first when I looked at the picture, I was like, "I know Monotony wouldn't post a pic like this" but then, I see the bear in the back and I'm like, "Oh ****." :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Quail said:


> Sleeping ravishingly cute babies.
> View attachment 23161


hahaha:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

http://imgur.com/mOnEv

XD XD XD


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I love the following:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Borophyll said:


>


This needs to be on a Threadless t-shirt if it isn't already.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> http://imgur.com/mOnEv
> 
> XD XD XD


Gotta love that toilet humor. :b


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

That was great Shelbster :lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Comedian *Jim Gaffigan* -- The Best! :spit


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

This is so sad, but funny too...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Mersault said:


> This is so sad, but funny too...


ha ha :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually just made this one:










I know it is bleak :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

#neverfails


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*lmao.*

.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

This is excellent:










:lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>


Story of my life.. :cry


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## grace646 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


>


Tehehe.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


:haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The sunglasses flying around, the ragdolling, the bald guy: So many hilarious details!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmao :lol


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Love that one


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

unfortunately most people don't realized that wishing for either of those two things is irrealistic and there is only a very small ( nearly insignificant) percentage of the population who is really either way.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>


:haha That was hilarious


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mersault said:


>


I swear, that guy on the left looks like an emo version of this guy that was in my graduating class. :shock


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Very nice 

But why does the driver have elephantiasis?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


>


:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Alecsa (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Nice...Cruel too :/


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

oh, so happiness this thread


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Mersault said:


>


:clap


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^ I love it too


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mersault said:


> ^Nice...Cruel too :/


Here's another cruel one. :b


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Relocating to gif thread


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, i actually find the following one to be quite interesting, working above the mere joke 










Could easily have been part of a story about mental illness.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

laura024 said:


>


Lawl I geddit! :teeth /Derp


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Some remedies may be a bit drastic*









Ha

Also see: 
*Eiliya Maida Uses Blowtorch To Clear Spiderwebs, Sets House On Fire In Chico, California*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1663106.html​


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack Nicholson kitty.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Dead-on.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>












:teeth


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> :teeth


:rofl


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

jon snow said:


> Dead-on.


:haha So true..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Psychology humor


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hosted at yahoo atm:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mersault said:


>


Haha :lol


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

And a similar one:










And:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know who that is supposed to be, but it seemed ludicrous


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mersault said:


>





probably offline said:


>





Mersault said:


> I don't know who that is supposed to be, but it seemed ludicrous





Autumn26 said:


>


Massive lolz at all these :haha


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

snowyowl said:


>


i can not understand this photo!


----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


it is really funy!!!!:boogie


----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

Mersault said:


>


really funny and i love this thread!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

And:


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


Haha, funny. I think I get it.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol wtf :haha


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

dat giraffe:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

And:


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ericastooge said:


>


WTF? LOLOLOLOL!!!! Thats funny!


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^I liked Hamm's responce


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So applicable.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

:lol


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

lol!! man that signature is one of the best ones I've read here. Sounded so serious at first but then I just laughed. Not expecting it. Good one.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

laura024 said:


>


hahaha love


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually the Pythagorean theorem rules.

Not Pythagoras' problem that the world is messed up now


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Voting, Australian style


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG, that spider thing is hilarious! Totally wasn't expecting that. I like this thread. I needed a laugh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Couldn't help but notice a similarity between Tomoko and Salad Fingers enough to be worthy of a meme.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

To sum up my perception of freedom -


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Please remember that unfiltered curse words and sexual innuendo in pics/gifs are not allowed. I removed a multitude of those types of pics throughout this thread.*


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of you can relate.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

In banff


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

*"And that was the last time he was allowed at his sister's parties."*









I just laughed so hard at this... Don't know why but it's hilarious. The kid just doesn't give a ****. :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 29721


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool rides.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

romance <3


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Damiennn said:


>


Love that artist


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Too funny.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ with Adolph Hitler, i presume. :lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

SilentWitness said:


>


 Wow.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Omfg I love Vin Diesel :lol


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This one took me a while.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


>


Spongebob and me have alot in common


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

More people "like" the fact he got robbed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kanfusuuruq said:


>


lmao


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Lmfao where do you people find these pictures at?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Hahaha


:lol that picture...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


:lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my. xD


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

arnie said:


>


:nw:rofl


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(they're brothers/sister)
I love this show!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


>


Have an almost Exact image of my ex wife somewhere here in the depth of the unknown.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


Very good indeed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

lmao xD


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice 

They are both the same though (W Bush and B. Obama).


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


>


I did this to my boss cat lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for the dark humor. xD I can't help but find this funny.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

My title for this would be: 25 ice-ages later.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


>


uke

I think this just topped GotAnxiety's "I snipped off a genital wart with my nail clippers" thread...


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> uke
> 
> I think this just topped GotAnxiety's "I snipped off a genital wart with my nail clippers" thread...


Haha! 

-----------------------------


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

Words of wisdom!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Proving Jesus is a soccer fan. :yes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I've always been a fan of bad grammar haha :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Shup said:


> [humongous ridiculous laws pic]


I'm honestly surprised it's illegal to buff and dry your car with used underwear in San Francisco. And I'd be willing to bet money that people still do it there all the time--even wipe your windshield with it at a stoplight, and then ask you for some spare change for the service... It's one interesting city...


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


Lol! XD touchdown!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


Yeah that's what happened D:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TenYears said:


>


Took me two secs to figures this one out :sus:sus


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Omg lol


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.dead-philosophers.com/?p=397

This made me laugh my *** off so much. If you don't know Frederich Nietsche, then don't read it.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, w. Why aren't you like the other letters?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Derailing said:


>


I died. xD

Genius


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


>


Oh god lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't all ID's look funny looking. Well here's mine


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Is this for real? XD


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Had to


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ineverwipe said:


> Had to


Lmao


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not all that funny but don't know where else to post:


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

photoshap makes a funni


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Come play with us, Danny.








For ever.

And ever.

And ever.
And ever.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I think the following is quite funny (no bad message meant, of course)


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Mods took down my pic


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Great


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mersault said:


> I think the following is quite funny (no bad message meant, of course)


Lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Seeing the pictures makes my day :3


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

translation?


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My 70 year old great uncle just posted this on fb. Dirty old man lmao.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Diacetylmorphine said:


>


Dem feels


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*If this doesn't make u laugh or at least  nothing will*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


>


That was cute!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


^^This!!!! :rofl


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

With the exception of the first two, and the Hawaiian family, and the "fingers" pic, I'm not sure how many are "awkward" exactly, but a bunch of them are funny...

http://m.awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2014/10/10/73-awkward-halloween-costumes/


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Front page of eBay advertisement: It looks like she's playing with his "boobs" and they're laughing about it together. 








Well, I thought it was funny. :teeth


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Think she held her virginity a bit too sacred.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

How I feel all the time:


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

This almost makes me want to start watching the Walking Dead now rather than wait until the entire series has aired. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Let's have a laugh with some Lords, shall we:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

edit: why so huge, pictures? oh well.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I have actually done this
*hangs head in shame*










Also, truer words never spoken:


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Ha! Nice.



Blushy said:


>


:laugh:Truth!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


>


Ok, we should be friends.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TheOLDPrince said:


>


It's sad, but I laughed.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

0:10
0:55
2:52

cat in background.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Whatev said:


>


haha


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Start Date, End Date.


Here is a little more about existing:


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

calichick said:


>


Cool


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

*@komorikun* I don't understand the humor?
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/komorikun-20532/


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

eveningbat said:


> Here is a little more about existing:


lol that is amazing.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Whatev said:


>


...It hurts--omg how it hurts to laugh, lol! My inner four year old approves! :grin2: :lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dun dun dun.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fighting the tech giants:


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Idk I've always found this funny. https://ibb.co/m29rVF


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Whatev said:


>


Wow lol :-0


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Were said:


>


Love this


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

My actual cat


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

A scene from a 1983 Turkish movie, looks like South Park.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Better


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/eiGSNjf.gif


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*stuff...*


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Stray Bullet said:


>


Google Translate strikes again! >


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

every sibling dynamic possible captured in one family pic:


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah....









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

"Historic Polish statue transforms into Darth Vader after snowfall"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl :haha :rofl


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Not a pic but think this is hilarious ...


----------

